# Help ! My 4 month old won't eat , please ....



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi my 4 month old pitbull Mila won't eat , she had a half of bowl sense this morning . She's not having any loose stool , she's still playing , walking for her walks . She's still loosing her baby teeth . She lost her first fang today  

But anyway lol is this normal for her I'm worried she's my baby


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Keep her drinking water so she's hydrated. She might just have sore gums if it lasts to long then to the vet. Just keep a eye on her like you would your kid. I hope everything works out and best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

If she doesn't start eating by morning try soaking her food to soften it up a little. If she still doesn't eat try chicken and rice... If there is still a problem and anything else changes for the worse get her to the vet asap to be on the safe side. I worry if pups go more than a day without wanting tom eat.


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Bear813 said:


> Keep her drinking water so she's hydrated. She might just have sore gums if it lasts to long then to the vet. Just keep a eye on her like you would your kid. I hope everything works out and best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


She is my baby  I'm so paranoid sometimes , but I have to keep up on everything with her . She's peeing normally and drinking A Lot .


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Patch O' Pits said:


> If she doesn't start eating by morning try soaking her food to soften it up a little. If she still doesn't eat try chicken and rice... If there is still a problem and anything else changes for the worse get her to the vet asap to be on the safe side. I worry if pups go more than a day without wanting tom eat.


I'm def going to get her to a ver ASAP , if she don't eat by Tomorrow , I know her ways .


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

So did she start eating? If you took her to the vet did he or she offer any solution on what to do if she does not eat? Hoping that all is well with you and your dog.


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

patty said:


> So did she start eating? If you took her to the vet did he or she offer any solution on what to do if she does not eat? Hoping that all is well with you and your dog.


Hi she's doing better by the next day she started eating Luke her normal self , I think she had a belly ache that day . But she's doing much better


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

If you changed her food, she may be refusing it too. I changed to a better grade food and he went in an all out refusal for a week. Someone recommended a different type but same brand and he ate it right up. For tummy aches you can offer pure pumpkin to help settle it.


----------

